# [NVIDIA HOWTO] un pequeño howto para no andar dando tumbos..

## voise

Hoooolap

nada, que quería poner a funcionar la nvidia en gentoo y me ha costado más de lo que esperaba, así que si alguien se pone a ello pues espero que encuentre este thread rápido

En la web de nvidia te puedes bajar el driver y tal, pero he visto algún pequeño problemilla con él, asi que casi mejor usar los ports de gentoo

el driver de nvidia está partido en 2 partes: nvidia-kernel y nvidia-glx. El primero es, simplemente, para poner a funcionar la tarjeta y que podamos poner unas X rápido y fácil. El segundo es para la aceleración gráfica y esas cosas.

En /etc/portage/package.keywords (si no existe lo creamos) metemos esto:

```

media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86

media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86

x11-base/opengl-update ~x86

```

Nos aseguramos de que /usr/src/linux apunta al kernel que estemos usando y hacemos 

```

$  emerge nvidia-glx

```

como nvidia-glx depende de nvidia-kernel pues instalará los dos. Al acabar de emerger e saldrá un aviso que insta a ejecutar esto:

```

opengl-update nvidia

```

Una vez hecho esto hay que cambiar /etc/X11/Xfree86.conf. Es mu simple. En la carga de módulos:

```

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

#       Load  "dri"   #IMPORTANTE, HAY QUE QUITARLO

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "speedo"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

```

Lo de quitar dri es porque nvidia ya incluye su propio dri. Luego hacemos:

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier       "NV AGP"

    VendorName       "nvidia"

    Driver           "nvidia"

    Option           "DPMS" "on"

    Option           "CursorShadow" "true" #chorradita

EndSection

```

y por último, nos aseguramos que en la screen usamos la tarjeta nuestra:

```

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

 

        Device     "NV AGP"

        .....

```

Esta configuración requiere que se cargue el módulo nvidia al inicio, asin que en /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-[version] metemos

```

....

nvidia

....

```

si quieres reiniciar pues reinicia, si no, tal y como estás ahora puedes hacer

```

$ modprobe nvidia

```

y reiniciar las X, ya sea con ctrl+alt+backspace o, si lo prefieres,

```

$ killall gdm

```

(o xdm o kdm o lo que uses)

Hay una utilidad muy chula llamada nvidia-settings que te permite alterar un poquitito el aspecto del escritorio, variando el digitalVibrance para que los colores sean más vivos, el valor gamma, el contraste, la transparencia de la sombrita del cursor... Hay una opción que se llama OpenGL Settings / Sync to Vblank que sincroniza el barrido del monitor con el barrido de la tarjeta, de forma que si tu monitor está a 80 Hz, por ejemplo, pues la tarjeta genera 80FPS. Es cuestión de gustos, yo personalmente lo quitaría...

Una vez grabas tu configuración (saliento de nvidia-settings) puedes añadir en el inicio de tu sesión lo siguiente:

```

nvidia-settings -l

```

y así tendrás siempre tu configuración personalizada

Pues creo que eso es todo, espero que esto sirva a alguien!Last edited by voise on Thu Aug 26, 2004 12:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## shutdown

Muy bueno el howto, precisamente he tenido algun problema con los drivers de nvidia y buscando por el foro he encontrado este howto que me ha salvado la vida   :Very Happy: 

Aunque he tenido que hacer alguna pequeña virgueria, ya que no me compilaba el nvidia-glx, he tenido que poner en /etc/portage/package.keywords:

x11-base/opengl-update ~x86

y volver a emerger, o sino el nvidia-glx me daba error.

P.D.: estaba a punto de enviar un post como este por si alguien tenia algun problema con los drivers de nvidia.

Saludos.

----------

## Stolz

Unas dudillas.

¿para que sirven los modulos extras que cargas?

Es decir:

```
        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"
```

Sabes donde puedo encontarr documentación sobre ellos?

Gracias de antemano.

Saludozzzz

----------

## -RdX-

te falta al final poner el opengl-update nvidia no?, por lo menos con mi ati tengo que hacer el opengl-update ati.

Como os envidio a los de envidia  :Wink:  , yo estoy con una ati radeon y estoy decepcionado con sus drivers desde que la compre, un caÃ±on de tarjeta eso si, pero en windows  :Sad:  . La proxima actualizacion de hard, nvidia del tiron aunque den menos FPS.

Los que teneis nvidia, teneis dga?, cuando veis un video o poneis el xawtv con una ventana encima, no se os ve el video o la tv a traves de las letras negras como si fuese un croma?

----------

## voise

Supongo que esos módulos estaban explicados, pero como alguna de las páginas que estuve visitando para que esto funcionara eran alemanas y sólo entendía los archivos de configuración y no lo que decía de ellos puesss.. jejeje....   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

asi que, ciertamente, los pongo porque alguien dice que los ponga, no porque realmente sepa por qué hay que ponerlos juas juas juas..

y en cuanto al opengl-update nvidia, es totalmente cierto, se me olvidó. Después de emerger los drivers con emerge nvidia-glx, te sale un aviso que dice que debes hacer 

```
opengl-update nvidia
```

; como tontería si te fijas un poco antes de ese aviso aparece una línea que nos hace pensar que el propio ebuild ya ha hecho opengl-update nvidia, pero no cuesta nada hacerlo a mano!

gracias a todos, un saludo

----------

## N0V4K

Buenas, pues yo tengo un problema con la calidad grafica, es la primera vez  que me pasa en linux. Tengo los drivers instalados d nvidia y funcionado la cosa es que en vesa o nv o nvidia es = por ej en opera los bordes se ven de color rojo con putitos la barra de tareas se ay puntitos blancos etc etc :S

----------

## focahclero

Muchas gracias voise por la guía.

Me ha servido de mucha ayuda. (Por cierto, si añadieras a tu mensaje inicial lo del  x11-base/opengl-update ~x86 y el opengl-update nvidia quedaría perfecto  :Wink:  )

Sólo quería hacer una pregunta, ya que no he encontrado cómo hacerlo: resulta que cuando se cargan las X aparece una pantalla con el logo de nvidia durante unos breves instantes, ¿cómo puedo quitarlo?

Saludos,

----------

## Stolz

Hola.

Para quitar el logo, dentro del archivo de configuracion del entorno X (Xorg o Xfree),en la seccion de configuracion de la tarjeta, junto a las demas opciones debes de añadir la siguiente:

 Option "NoLogo" "True"

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## voise

 *focahclero wrote:*   

> Muchas gracias voise por la guía.
> 
> Me ha servido de mucha ayuda. (Por cierto, si añadieras a tu mensaje inicial lo del  x11-base/opengl-update ~x86 y el opengl-update nvidia quedaría perfecto  )
> 
> 

 

Muchas denadas! Pa eso estamos!

Vale, ya está añadido esto que me comentas (creo que no me he equivocado!), graciassssssssssss!!

----------

## focahclero

stolz:

gracias, eso es.

voise:

así está más "bonito"

Saludos a todos

----------

## torres

hola, muy bueno el tutorial, me ha gustado.

yo era de los que metía el driver de la nvidia a huevo desde nvidia.com porque creía que en gentoo era un cristo, pero no he visto una vez más que el portage y la ayuda de un gentooza samaritano lo puede todo. 

Ahora bien tengo una duda, si pongo glxgears obtengo esta salida

```
1266 frames in 5.0 seconds = 253.200 FPS

1479 frames in 5.0 seconds = 295.800 FPS

1471 frames in 5.0 seconds = 294.200 FPS

1481 frames in 5.0 seconds = 296.200 FPS

1478 frames in 5.0 seconds = 295.600 FPS

1477 frames in 5.0 seconds = 295.400 FPS

1472 frames in 5.0 seconds = 294.400 FPS

```

y mi duda es que si esto es bueno vamos que si tengo las X aceleradas. 

mi duda viene de que  tengo el quake3 y va como un tiro y eso, pero por ejemplo con el juego este del racer me va a 15 fps y cosas asi y es infumable jugar y no sé si es que realmente no las tengo aceleradas, o no las tengo a tope o yo que sé

muchas gracias

----------

## voise

mmm hombre, supongo que si no tuvieras aceleración tendrías muchos menos fps. En gentoo no recuerdo qué fps tengo, pero ahora mismo estoy en freebsd y tengo 700. Te digo el hardware para que puedas comprarar: es un athlon a 1500mhz con una nvidia geforce mx 440, amos que es hardware ma o meno antiwo.

Mientras configuraba la tarjeta en gentoo, cada vez que hacía glxgears sin tener nada bien configurado ndirectament no funcionaba, así que si te funciona apostaría que tienes aceleración. El juego ese, bueno, a lo mejor no está bien configurao, y si me dices que quake va bien pues fijo que la tienes. Algunos plugins de xmms llamados GL... y algunos salvapantallas que tb empiezan por GL son buenas formas para averiguar si tu aceleración gráfica va bien.

Pero amos, si quake va bien seguro que estás acelerao  :Smile: 

----------

## daker

Tengo una duda ya que siguiendo estos pasos se me congelan las X con el driver nvidia ...

Asi que solo me queda imaginarme que es que compilo mal el kernel ... no inclugo ni el agpgart ni nada relaccionado con la aceleracion grafica ni nvidia ... hago lo correcto no ?

----------

## lunatc

Hombre, a mi me parece que son un poco bajos 294 fps, porque yo con una gforce4 mx 440 con los drivers 1.0.6111.

```

bash-2.05b$ glxgears

5643 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1128.600 FPS

5871 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1174.200 FPS

5875 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1175.000 FPS

5878 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1175.600 FPS

5870 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1174.000 FPS

5833 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1166.600 FPS

5886 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1177.200 FPS

```

Tengo un amigo que le va a +o- 1400 FPS

Prueba a poner esto a ver si la aceleración esta activada:

```

bash-2.05b$ glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

```

Por lo de los cuelgues, por probar no mas, prueba poner esto en XF86Config

```

        Option "IgnoreDisplayDevices" "TV"

```

Salu2

----------

## voise

ah, y en el nvidia settings busca "fastwrites" y actívalo. Amos, en linux creo que se hacía en el nvidia-settings, hace tiempo que no lo miro :$

ciao

----------

## ppito

Hola,

sólo quería aportar que si después de seguir todos los pasos y al verificar si se dispone de aceleración 3D mediante el comando glxinfo obtenéis algo parecido a:

```
glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

visual x bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer ms cav

id dep cl sp sz l ci b ro r g b a bf th cl r g b a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 8 pc 1 0 0 c . . 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 None

0x22 8 gs 1 0 0 c . . 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 None

0x23 8 sc 1 0 0 c . . 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 None

0x24 8 tc 1 0 0 c . . 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 None

0x25 8 dc 1 0 0 c . . 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 None

0x26 8 sg 1 0 0 c . . 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 None 
```

pues que la solución está en añadir la opción DefaultColorDepth 16 (o 24) en la sección "Screen" del xorg.conf, tal como describe Squeaker en https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=234245

Salu2.

----------

## g0su

 :Rolling Eyes: 

```
DarkTemplar root # lspci | grep nVidia

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev a2)

DarkTemplar root # 
```

```
moxilo@DarkTemplar ~ $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          AGPGART

AGP Rate:        8x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:             Enabled

moxilo@DarkTemplar ~ $ glxinfo | grep render

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X/AGP/SSE2

moxilo@DarkTemplar ~ $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    Load        "extmod"

    Load        "record"

    Load        "xtrap"

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"

    Load        "speedo"

EndSection

...

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Gforce4"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "NvAGP" "2" #IOOMU soportado para amd64, tu pon1

    Option      "DPMS" "on"

    Option      "RenderAccel" "on"

    Option      "AGPMode" "4"

    Option      "DigitalVibrance" "0"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    #Option "NoLogo" "1" #Para no ver el logo Nvidia

    ####  Para TV ####

#    Option "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

#    Option "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO" #"COMPOSIT"

#    Option "CursorShadow" "0"

#    Option "TwinView" "1"

#    Option "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf" #"Clone"

#    Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30-50"

#    Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "60"

#    Option "MetaModes" "1024x768,1024x768;1024x768,1024x768"

EndSection

...

moxilo@DarkTemplar ~ $ glxgears

11843 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2368.600 FPS

13249 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2649.800 FPS

13259 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2651.800 FPS

13258 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2651.600 FPS

```

Foto:

http://80.33.200.165/glxgears.jpg

Adios  :Razz: 

----------

